# Happy #3 to the G's!



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wishing my boy Karlo and his littermates, Gianna, Gryffie, Ada, Teagan, GloryB, Bria & Greta a wonderful 3rd birthday. 
I was blessed to be included to get a puppy from a great match...
thanks Della and Andy:wub:
and Chris & Tim!
Gideon v Wildhaus:
























His first week in his new home, 
taking Onyx's favorite position on the couch!


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Happy 3 to the G's!!! 

A side note- Your couch is super clean. Especially with 2 GSD's on it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thanks GSDkid WAS clean....it needs professional help now.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Happy 3rd -your couch looks white-yikes


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday, wishing for them many,many more. :birthday:


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday Karlo! I hope a nice raw meaty bone is coming your way today!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Thanks for the Happy Bday for Miss GloryB.

And this litter is SO consistant in their looks. Here are 2 more 'G's, GloryB and Ada (Galena) v Wildhaus.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday to pretty girl Glory!!

These Wildhaus dogs sure are lookers


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

HAPPY SABLE BDAY G's!

It sure is fun to be able to watch your dog's litter mates grow up. I am glad I can keep track of Minka's sister. Super cute pictures


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'll play! Here is my contribution to the Gorgeous and Great G Litter Gallery:

Presenting: Gryffie! Who in some pictures looks like he could be Karlo's twin!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Happy Birthday! :birthday::birthday:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday:


----------

